# something you don't like (alphabetically) 2



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Since I can't access the old thread I will start a new thread. 

Aches and pains


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Bunions


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chlorine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty dishes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Errors


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Going out when I don't want to


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot weather :fall


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Illegal Parking


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Justin Bieber


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kites that don't fly


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

long car rides


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

My Mail Read


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

No water on a hot day


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ornamental plants that are made from plastic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pain


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Quetzalcoatl and trying to spell it without referring to the internet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Roadkill


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sand going inside my shoes when perambulating at the beach


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Terrible Odors


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unclear Requests


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Vegetarianism


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water unfiltered


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-rays


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

yearbooks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebras without stripes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Arrogance


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Burnt Food


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

cancer


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Depression


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

eating disorders


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Failing to meet expectations, especially if personal


----------



## lanamae (Oct 31, 2017)

Graphs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

hate


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

interest from my student loans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Killings of innocent animals that's not meant for food


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lateness


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Murder.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nothing to do


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ogre attacks :hide


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

pilar cysts


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quarrels


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

roaches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sinking feelings


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Toblerone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undead hordes overrunning our city


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vacations shortened


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

water shortages


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xcessive Force


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama! :kma


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero Monies


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ancient alien theory detractors 👽


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

bullies


----------



## Sassandclass (Jul 16, 2017)

Condescending people 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dorks


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

eggs from abused chickens


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Forgetting important documents


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going outside :door


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Having the sniffles


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Idea of taking another IQ test in the near future.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jack Daniels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing time


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Leaving me out


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Measles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Needing other people's help


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Organs (Church)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plums


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Quacking noises.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Rosacea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stress


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Tamarind


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Underwear that doesn't have a horizontal fly


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Voodoo dolls of me


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Water splashing from the toilet bowl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely stressful situations


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yearning for stuffs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zzzzzz's being interrupted. :yawn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

angry people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Bathroom uncleaned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold mornings


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dolmio


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Errors


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

fruitflies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Growing up


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hail


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Icy roads


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

running errands

oh i didnt read the alphabetically part oops

JERKS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping other people's secrets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long Time Loneliness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Missing a meal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Night Fog


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ooga horns


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

People. :lol


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Quacks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rodents


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Summons


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Time moving so fast


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Underwear holes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Violent Ppl


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wax, ear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely bad days :rain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Zealous people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Arrogance


----------



## sometimeslonely (Sep 16, 2016)

Bad hair days


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cords tangled


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dandruff


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Eyes contact with strangers (*shudder* *shudder*)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Failure


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Gandering at girls accidentally (super, super stressful + terrifying).


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hot Weather


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Cold Weather


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Judges


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kid Tantrums


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Limbo


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mold


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Needles


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oatmeal uncooked


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pound cake


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Questioning Quails


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rules


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stupidity


----------



## TamieL33 (Apr 1, 2018)

Time keeping


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Unknown calls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vandals


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

warts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xcessive talking


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yellow pee


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zoos Uncleaned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aches and pains


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

back aches


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

carpet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Death


----------



## TamieL33 (Apr 1, 2018)

Ear wax. yuk.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fear


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Goo


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Happy couples #bitterness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idiots


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Jarring things.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Killers


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Lima beans


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mirrors


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Nastiness.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Overly loud noises


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

People


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Quarts of someone elses urine laying around


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rust


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Subscription services


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ticks


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Updates


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vermin


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Waking up early.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

X words for this thred


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Yaks


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Zippers; the damn things always find ways to get stuck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Alaskan Bullworm


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bourneville Chocolate


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Caviar


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dic pics


----------



## Lonely Hobbit (Aug 31, 2009)

Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Flies


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Goat fleas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Herds of people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Irate Customers


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jelly stains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping other people's secrets


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lip Syncing


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

Morons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New car smell


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Odour


----------



## Kyabe (Mar 8, 2018)

Panhandlers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quitting something once I've already started doing it


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rotten Food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping in too late


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Ta'Nehisi Coates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly dogs


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Vine, the service, when it was a thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Washing dishes


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

X-Men-related TV shows -- Never watched any, but they all look like crap, including "Legion", which appears very pretentious.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama! :kma


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Zack Snyder's _Dawn of the Dead_ remake/rape


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aggravating situations


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Budweiser


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Class Presentations


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Daft Punk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

(being) Electrocuted sometimes by the light switch in our bathroom


----------



## ValJesterr (Apr 6, 2018)

Freezer stock taking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Greasy dishes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Horrible thoughts running through my mind every now and then


----------



## Sassandclass (Jul 16, 2017)

Icy winter conditions (brrrrrr!) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jail


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Kicks to the face


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Loneliness


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Mental Massage


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nails On Chalkboard


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

oligarchy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Quotes that are platitudes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rodents


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Stale crakers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talking on the phone


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Unyielding people.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Vines of poison ivy


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Watermelon


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

X-animals


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yard Uncleaned


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Zit


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

a lot of work


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Brisk walking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Colds


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dorks


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Enduring left wing idiots who think they are better than everyone else.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Filler


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

George Soros and other socialist or ultra-left nutjobs.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hot Weather


----------



## fishstew (Dec 5, 2012)

Idiots who run red lights on their bikes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Karl Marx and anybody who idolizes him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaving the house


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Messiness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothin to doo


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Old newspapers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Painting


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Quilt stores


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Road Rage


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Sneaky people


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

tricksters


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Undertale fanatics


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

vertigo


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Wren droppings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtraness


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yorgos Lanthimos' _The Lobster_, the second half of the movie.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Zoo-goers and their loud kids


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Anonymous hacker group/scum


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bluetooth pairing issues


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Clams


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

drug interactions


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Expired Products


----------



## dal61 (Apr 8, 2018)

breathless


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cat droppings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fakeness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elephant stampedes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Fools


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dorks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Horrid Odors


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Indigestion


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jokes that aren't funnie


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kleenex with lotions


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Littering


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Manure


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Numb toes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Optical illusions


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pain


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Quirrell


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rivers dirty


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Socialism and anybody who think it's a good idea


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thorns


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

urinary tract infections


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Victimhood culture in the U.S.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Whiners


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Xylophone music


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Years going by fast


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

"za" being used in Scrabble on a triple letter score and not by me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Annoying ppl


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bragging


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Choking on my own spit


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drugz


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Elastic bedsheets


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

flies


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ginger ale when it's flat


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

homeopathy


----------



## Sassandclass (Jul 16, 2017)

Insects stuck in my hair 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Jealousy I feel towards others having a good time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Killerz


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Louts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Maggots


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Nippy weather


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Orders given rudely


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pests


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quizzes given unexpectedly


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Rankled feeling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Staying home all the time


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Tantrums


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Uke music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampires attacks :hide


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Wet carpet


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Xing instead of "crossing"


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Yawning uncontrollably during conversation


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zooming cars


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Ants in food


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Brats


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cliff Richard Songs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Doomsday Predictions


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Evil _cliché_ stepmothers


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Farm smells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going to the grocery store


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hailstorms


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Imbeciles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jokers ruining sites believing they are doing a good job running it


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kelp Shake


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Line Dancing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moving to a new place


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothin to do


----------



## MonkeyMan213 (Apr 11, 2018)

Orange juice


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ppl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quitting


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rum & Coke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stuttering


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Tap dancing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unclear Requests


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Vapid people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wormz


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtraness


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yippie doggos


----------



## Sumabala (Mar 29, 2018)

zoo directors


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Ance


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Borin lectures


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Being an adult in general, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Cysts


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dermins under the bed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Electric Eels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freezing cold mornings


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Group Work


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hugs from strangers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irritating noises


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Jones, Van


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing time


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Lee, Sheila Jackson


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Needing help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Overly loud people


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Amon said:


> Me


:squeeze

Paint getting on my shorts/jeans/shirts (I need to get an apron)


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Quotes that are platitudes


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Rust on ANYTHING


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Songs by Nicki Minaj


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Towels that are whet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

U


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

vain people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waiting in long lines


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

X-ray radiation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yodeling done wrong


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Zoe Ball


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Animated avitars


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Bloon poppers


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

China


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Driving in traffic


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Eggs raised in cages

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

Flies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going outside :door


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Halloween II_ (Rob Zombie, 2009)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irrational people


----------



## Sillystring1212 (Apr 14, 2018)

Jokes of the bad kind.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Kids screaming in restaurants


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Little Bratz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meeting new people :door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Over cooked food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pastel colors


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quizzes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Restrooms that are pooblic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sneezing


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tom Jones Songs


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unclear directions


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

vasectomies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wet willies


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Xavier Cugat music


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zoo Odor


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

karenw said:


> Well we kind of wished you liked them. :nerd:
> 
> Yards


One day I guess I may find out !!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anxiety


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Bullying

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crowded places


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dirty laundry everywhere

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eating at restaurants


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Fumes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy that is lumpy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hornets

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Injections


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jails

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Korean dramas


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Liars


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mean people

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No friends in real life


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Olives.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Poems


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Quagmires


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rust


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Society's norms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Traveling


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Uturns


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Vixens (*bleh*)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wearing itchy clothing


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Xylophones (*shudder shudder*)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama! :kma


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Zapping Zits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asthma


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Bronchitis

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Canned Meat


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Death


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Entropy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Failing

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Giving up


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Heresy!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Imbeciles


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Jock itch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping secrets


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Leeches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Missing tv shows I like to watch


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nuclear Radiation


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Old Food


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pedophiles

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

quizzes


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Rapists


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Swindlers

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Comrade Proletarian (Apr 25, 2018)

Capitalist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talking on the phone


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Comrade Proletarian said:


> Capitalist


It's alphabetical.

Unbelievably naive socialists.


----------



## Salix babylonica (Apr 23, 2018)

Venomous arthropods


----------



## Comrade Proletarian (Apr 25, 2018)

IcedOver said:


> It's alphabetical.


the full name did not show up in recent discussions.

Whiny Rabbits.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely stressful situations


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yelling toddlers

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Zero money


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Arguments

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Back aches


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Corpses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deep dark depression :rain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Electrical Shock


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Followers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Goo


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Hypocrites who block you for their intolerance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irritating noises


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jumbo pests

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Korean pop music


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Luke Skywalker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moldy bread


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Numb feet

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old holey socks


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Preaching


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quilts dirtee


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Recipes turning out terribly 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Socks with holes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Thunderstorms


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Underaged drinking

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very bad days :rain


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Walls coming up in my life


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtraness


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Zaps of static electricity


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Anger

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boring days


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Chalk Dust


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dust

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ending the day


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Fedbook.. I mean Facebook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Growing up :kma


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Halibut

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Inner Panic


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jams between toes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kites broken


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Living in Sydney


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Messes

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

Nose hair that's visible from a normal angle


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Oligarchy


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Pepper that comes out the shaker way too fast


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Queasy feeling in my stomach

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sardines

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Torn Pantz


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Underwear bindage


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Villans

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Waffles with crusty bits from the iron


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra long lines


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Yappey dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippers breaking


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Airports


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Buzzing noises from bugs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Crabby people

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dripping faucets


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Earwigs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fires

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Giant freaks..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hail storms


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Inchworms

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jagger bushes


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Killing bugs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lice

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Moot points


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nude pictures

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Obsessing over things


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

on my


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Quilt shows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raking leaves


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Snitches


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Taserz


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Upset stomach

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vines that are dum


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Worrying

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra people visiting


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yelling

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

zombies in my yard


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ashes

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Broken glass


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cages

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Cat breeders/buyers who opt for mutations that are cute or whatever but harmful to the cat's health.

Ohhh I'm D. D vitamins because they mean you have to choose between getting radiation from the sun or getting a vitamin D deficiency and you lose either way.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Escargot

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Free lance journalists.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going grocery shopping


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hip problems

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irrational ideas


----------



## AlisaSnow (May 3, 2018)

Dirty dishes


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Early awakening


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Files unorganized


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Adjusting for the mistake above. :duck

Making my bed


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothin to do


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ogre attacks :hide


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pee smelling outhouses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet evenings being interrupted


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Roller coasters


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stoopiditee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Traffic jams


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ugly Animals


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Violent videos 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Windows fogged while driving


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house :door


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yelling toddlers

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Zombies


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

(A)Ssholes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Beer.


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Cupcakes (just kidding Samantha)


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

^ Lol. 

Dancing in public.


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

ESFJs. Just Yuck!!!!


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Failed attempts.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gnats


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Hiccups


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Cold Weather


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Jello


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kids being loud

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long Lines


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

mudslides


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nervous breakdowns

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Oceans littered


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plums


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Quilting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Really bad hair days


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Sundays


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tiredness


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Uke music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire attacks :hide


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Waking up


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

X-rays


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

'Yolo' I cringe whenever someone say it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zzzzzzz's being interrupted :yawn


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Airplanes, because I hate it when they poop on you.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Bourbon


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

@sfc01


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

impedido10 said:


> @*sfc01*


back in your basket or no walkies tonight.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

SFC01 said:


> back in your basket or no walkies tonight.


Walkie talkie?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cheaters

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dogs barking


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

electric shocks


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Flies


----------



## bicycle (Jan 6, 2010)

Gangs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hitmen 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Itchy clothes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jails

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Kitten killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liars


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Moths


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Nooses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oysters


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Peculiarities that are considered weird and demonized.


----------



## bicycle (Jan 6, 2010)

Quantifying feelings on scales of numbers (at least sometimes)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rodents


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stupid questions


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Terrible dress sense


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Unclogged Toilet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vultures circling overhead


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Waste


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtra Homework


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yo-yos being thrown at me

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebras


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A**holes


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Basements


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

cockiness


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Dudes as mates.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

evacuations


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

fires


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grocery shopping


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

health hazards


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Icy Hail


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jumbo pests


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping other peoples secrets


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

long lines


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Meatloaf

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Nudes randomly being sent to you.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening bills


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Problems

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quacks from ghost ducks


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Roodnass


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Soggy Crackers


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Toenail fungas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly cars


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Volume too high


----------



## ashcole (May 8, 2018)

waking up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house :door


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yard Uncleaned


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Zebras...their stripes make me angry 😠


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asthma


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Beer


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Caricatures of anthropomorphic fast food items.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Depressing news


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

E-commerce that are shady.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy that is lumpy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irritating noises


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Judge Judy


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Kim Kardashian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to neighbors noise


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mail Opened


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nothing to do

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## ceasetoexist (May 23, 2017)

Loud noise


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Maggots


----------



## Rebootplease (Dec 5, 2017)

Nudists (men)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening bills


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Paying bills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Questions about why I am so quiet


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

snooty ppl


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Trivial People


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ugly Attitude


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Votes for socialist candidates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wasting time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra noisy places


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yelling kids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippers breaking


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Alphabet-based threads. Just kidding, lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being a meanie


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Chaos in the streets


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Dominant personalities


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ending my day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falling down


----------



## mockingsponge (May 27, 2018)

Getting sick


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Heartburn


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Illnesses


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jewish discrimination

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klingon invasions :hide


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Losing bets

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moldy bread


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Never being happy

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opposing opinions :duck


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Public speaking

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Questions about why I am so quiet


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rum & Coke


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Snobs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talking to people that I don't know


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ugly clothes

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vanity


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Xtra issues

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Yogurt (greek)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zoos that smell

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asking for help


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Blowfish


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

Change


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Dirty laundry


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Eurovision Song Contest


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

fake pockets


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

gangrene


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having to do dishes :wife


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

ignorance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping secrets


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Long-lived monarchs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monsters under my bed :hide


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No $$$


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening my front door


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Politics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queens (not a big fan of royalty)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Royal pains

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)

Salads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Traveling


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Unicorns on everything-___-


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Variables that are unknown


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Weekly Grocery Shopping


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Xes on my back.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeti attacks :hide


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zoos that smell

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Algebra


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Broken promises


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Confusion

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Driving in heavy traffic


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*workarounds for heavy traffic*

bike lets me weave between static queues. pathway when clear. people clogging the space, I resort to road, if moving

glad of live road status available. I wait for green showing. otherwise never go until critical. assuming just tackle any conditions can be worth a gamble. first person experience on same roads can build memory to follow, but visual representations help when proving true

being a driver, I never touch pedestrian crossing buttons to halt traffic. disgusting! simple for any driver with a factory-fresh car. I had that.

trouble getting out of town from home to motorway, then, another town with queues, then all way back home at night too

why not just tackle this politically? use of cars. limit. pushbike or motorbike only? anyone just driving themselves any distance in any vehicle size wasting space and money. bus a nice idea but not for me.

deliveries make me sick. staring out window for 2 hour or longer period ETA


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Eating meat

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Farting by others in my breathable air


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going outside


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hunting

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Ditto


Ice cream melting before I can eat it :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jokes that aren't funny


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

(The) KKK. They're just not a very warm and fuzzy group.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaves clogging drains


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Migraines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing to do


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Overeating


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Poo left on the sidewalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Quinoa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rodents


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stupid questions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talking to people that I don't know


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly shirts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very long lines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wet floors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely bad days :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow cars


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Zzz interrupted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Anxiety


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brain freeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold feet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty dishes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elephant stampedes :hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feeling lonely


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having to go to the grocery store


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Ignorance


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Interviews.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jamming my thumb


----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)

Kernels in my popcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaving the house :door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music blasting too loud


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Nastiness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening bills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plums


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quarter Rust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rude people


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Smell of dead ants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trips to the grocery store :door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly cars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very loud noises


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wearing scratchy clothing


----------



## dc9 (Jun 19, 2018)

Expired stuff on grocery store shelves. Cmon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^This is an alphabetical game. 


Yapping dogs


----------



## dc9 (Jun 19, 2018)

(Oops)

Zaps from withdrawal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aliens landing their spacecraft on my lawn :wife


----------



## duckie (Apr 30, 2012)

buttheads thinking their lawn has value


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cleaning the oven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doing dishes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Elevators stopping between floors


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Fruit out of date


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Garbage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going to the grocery store


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Hooters (Never liked that place from afar)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idiots with power


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Judge Junkies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Killing animals for food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loud noises :hide


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Meat Feast Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not knowing what's going on


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Overly loud people


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pretentious People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quacking up :eyes


----------



## dc9 (Jun 19, 2018)

Ruckus


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talking on the phone


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Uncomfortable clothes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Same


Very late day appointments


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wrestling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely bad days :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yelping dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zzzzz's being interrupted


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Airplane seats


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Bee stings


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

Community service


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dogs barking


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Eating healthy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forgetting something important


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Getting up early


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hot Weather


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing time


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lake pollution


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mornings when I wake up too early and can't get back to sleep :yawn


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Nights alone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening bills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paying bills


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quizzes


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Raisins


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stoopidity


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Amon said:


> Stoopidity


 omg my idiot brain. I ignored alphabetical part.

Trail mix


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Useless workers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very hot days


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Whining


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra hot days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yucky meals


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

zealots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Air quality being low


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Cars


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Dirty dishes


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Early morning appointments


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falling down :fall


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Going out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having to go out :door


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Internet Disconnecting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Junk in my trunk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kids yelling

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lines that are slow


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Medical tests

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Nosy people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Old dogs not learning new tricks :wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Questions about why I am so quiet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Rodents


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sardines (yuck)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Today's weather forecast :wife


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

uncomfortable clothing


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

vague instructions


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

warts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house :door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yapping dogs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aches and pains


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

bing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Cancer.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty dishes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ending the day


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Failure


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Gin


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Homework


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irrational people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klingon invasions :hide


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Long Lines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meanies :wife


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothin to do


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Obstacles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Power outages


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quizzes


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Rust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Standing in line


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

two-faced people


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

tight underwear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underwear with holes :eek


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Violence nearby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wet willies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-rays that aren't necessary


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow cars


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zebras being abused


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Arguing


----------



## BeamingNow (Jun 12, 2018)

BeamingNow


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crappy moods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Days of isolation


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Emotions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flies in my room


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Giant Bugz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having to go outside


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Idiots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Joining group activities


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

killing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lumpy gravy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

mud


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice guys finishing last


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Olives

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plums


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiet times disturbed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rude people


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Stomach-aches


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Traveling


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Unknown phone calls


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Vaping


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wilted lettuce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcessively hot days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yelling yaks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zzzzzzz's being interrupted :yawn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

anchovies


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Beansprouts.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Chlamydia


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drugs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

evaporated milk


----------



## kikoni (Sep 10, 2018)

Flip flops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting bad news


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hurting people

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irrational people


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jam with chunks


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kale

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaky faucets


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Murderers 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ninja attacks :hide


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ogres

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Politicians who are corrupt


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quitting easily


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Rapists


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sexists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talking with political wingnuts from either party


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

upset stomach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Velociraptor stampedes :hide


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wilted lettuce in my salads

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xcessively loud noises


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Young people who naively believe that socialism is "a good idea"


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Zero tolerance


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Antifa


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

booker, cory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheaters


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Decomposition


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

endless complaints


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

fake friends


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Growing up (don't wanna do it, ain't gonna happen, nope, not ever) :kma


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Hiccups.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irritating noises


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Jerks


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Keys getting lost

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Litter


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Mud

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Neglect


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening my front door for any reason :door


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Peter Jackson's _The Lovely Bones_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Questions about why I am so quiet


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Racism


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

sushi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talking on the phone


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Uppity people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volcanoes erupting near me


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

warren, elizabeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely stressful days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeti attacks :hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero real life friends


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ants


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Bullies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Con artists


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Drug Addicts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Envelope cuts


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Flies


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Groping


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having to go outside, ever


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ice Cold Temperatures


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jury duty notifications


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping other people's secrets


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lousy internet service


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Mice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Napping during the day


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Perverts


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Quinoa (the word, the food is alright)


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Racism


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Spiders.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Turkish delight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Umbrellas breaking


----------



## BevShares (Oct 13, 2018)

Vomiting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Warts


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

X2+10=20 math problems.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama :kma


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asthma


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Boogers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Corrupt politicians


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Doing drugs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

elizabeth warren


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Forest fires

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grass growing to tall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Headaches


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ice on the road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Katy Perry


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lice

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meanies :wife


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Numbness

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Okra


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Pork...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet people! :kma


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

rashes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stubbing my toe


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Termites

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unfamiliar people coming to my door


----------



## conceived sorrow (Feb 20, 2014)

violent people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waking up in the morning ready for bed :yawn


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The letter X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow cars


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

Zimbabwe


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Allergies


----------



## BevShares (Oct 13, 2018)

Boredom


----------



## conceived sorrow (Feb 20, 2014)

confrontation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty dishes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Empty promises


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Facebook


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grocery shopping


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot weather


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

IQ tests


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jinxing myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kangaroo stampedes


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Little mix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mental disorders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Needing help


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Other people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Polls


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

quotients


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Radishes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

snow squalls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thinking up stuff to post :duck


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Unrequited love... :rain


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Vertigo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wool clothing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtra Things To Do


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakking on the phone


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zoos that are mean to animals

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ants in my house


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

******es


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crying babies


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Doorbells malfunctioning

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Erratic drivers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Forest fires

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Greedy people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Holes in my socks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Isolation


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Junk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping other people's secrets


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Liquor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Making my bed


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

Nitpicky Neat-freaks


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Orange man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Plums


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Questionable people

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rough days


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Susan (my neighbour)


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Tortoises


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unhappy days :rain


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

very bad moods


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Weather extremes.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-ray radiation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow cars


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zippers breaking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Air pollution


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

bee stings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold mornings


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Donald Trump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enemies not being vanquished :wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Freezing cold mornings


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Groping


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

hairballs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice cream melting


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing time


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Loud noises

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Mosquitoes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nuclear war

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Overly stressful days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pedophiles

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Questions about my life


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

Ramadan


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

sardines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toads going unlicked :b


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Uncomfortable underwear

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vacuums becoming clogged


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Waiting in long lines

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtreme boredom


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yucky food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zen moments passing me by


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

anchovies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Broken glass


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Credit card bills

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty dishes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs being runny


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Freezing waters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grocery shopping


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Humid weather

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idling in traffic


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jails being built near schools


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klingon invasions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lumpy gravy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

musty smells


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

nausea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Overly talkative people


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

pepperoni


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

rotten radishes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Socks with holes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tractor-trailor accidents

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Underwear with holes


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Vessels with holes


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

War


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Xenophobia


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yucky food

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zebras without stripes :eek


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Arrogance


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Beestings.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Candy corn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dust everywhere


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

elder abuse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Floors needing mopping


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

homophobia


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Illness


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Jerks.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Killing (Not my experience just the act itself XD)


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Living (the experience and the act of it)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

murders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not having electricity


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

olives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paper cuts


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

questionable therapists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Really loud noises :hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strangers


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Therapy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ucky food uke


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Valium side effects


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waiting in long lines


----------



## BeHereNow (Jun 1, 2011)

Xenophobia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yelling :wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zen moments being interrupted


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Asking for help.

_ Sent from Willy Wonka's Factory using an Oompa Loompa's Tapatalk_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being in crowded places :door


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Cancer.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Driving in snow


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Easter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flu uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going to see the doctor


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Holidays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idiots in power


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jails


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kitchens being messy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

losing things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Making my bed


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Narcissists.

_They're everywhere. :sus_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening my front door for any reason. :door


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Pedos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quitting something once I've already started


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Running from problems


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Seductive brick walls.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

trauma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undead hordes overrunning our city :hide


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Vindictive ambitions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Websites with owners that no longer care about the site at all, and it shows...


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

X-raying xylophones

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakking on the phone


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zoos that smell

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aggravation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boredom


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Canned coconut water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty dishes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

evil spirits


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

foul language


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Greed


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

headless dolls


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Illnesses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jokes that aren't funny


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kardashian family


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

loud trucks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moving


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

New York state


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ogre attacks :hide


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

price gouging


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quarrels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Royalty


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

stress


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Trick questions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

U.F.O. invasions :door


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

vodka


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waking up in the morning feeling ready for bed. :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely anxious days


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yelling at co-workers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aches and pains


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Boredom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Same


Clogged drains


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

dirt in the house


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Old food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Prunes


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

Questing as a repetitive means to an mundane end


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

running


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

square dancing


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Trains where you have to transfer over to another to complete the journey as well as then wait for the next one.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

uncomfortable undergarments


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire attacks :hide


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

wombat attacks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house :door


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yelling at people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippers breaking


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

alexandria ocasio-cortez


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Banjos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cheaters


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Doing drugs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ending the day


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

falling out of bed onto my head


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Getting out of bed because the above fell on his head


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Having to help 3stacks, help farfegnugen get back to bed, or off to the emergency room, whichever may be the case. :duck


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Instructing everyone how to get out of bed without hitting their heads


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

jumping to conclusions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kale


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Leftover meatloaf

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mud being tracked into the house


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nothing to do


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Overly loud people


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Peanuts not much


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quarreling with others


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Recipes for disaster

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slowpokes :duck


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

trouble


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unhappy days :rain


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

violence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wind howling outside


----------



## Galen (Nov 20, 2018)

xylaphones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yapping dogs


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Zuckerbergism


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Aggressive people 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Broken glass


----------



## GeomTech (Sep 29, 2015)

Chatterings on "common sense" crap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead car battery


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

earrings


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Fasting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Growing older


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

hunger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Injuries


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jumbled thoughts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping up with today's politics here in America...


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lousy internet connection


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mornings :yawn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

noisy places


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening bills


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

preparing meals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quitting what I like


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rough days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

salami


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

umbrella theft


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volcano's erupting nearby


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

whining babies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house :door


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yelling toddlers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie apocalypses :hide


----------



## lavender06 (Jan 18, 2019)

Anxiety


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Broken promises


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

cold sores


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

darkness


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

excuses


----------



## lavender06 (Jan 18, 2019)

Failure


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

grumpy guys


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Heights


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

idiots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jets flying overhead


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kickball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaving the house :door


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mundane tasks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Needing help


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ordering new bras


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pointless arguments


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quick to anger people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rust


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

shootings


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tanning


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ugly umbrellas


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Violent Areas


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

world


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely cold mornings


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yappy dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zonking out :yawn


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Anarchy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

boiled spinach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cracks in dishes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

drug dealers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Egotistical people


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Fruitcakes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Grapefruit

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hail


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

internet running slow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jury duty notifications


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

kids yelling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Missing my shows


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

NFL football


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Obvious attention seeking


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Plumber's crack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quicksand


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Religion.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Socks with holes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tinder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unhappy days :rain


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ventriloquist


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

whaling


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

X-rated movies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yellow Pages delivering me a phone book, such a waste of paper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zombie apocalypses :hide


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

ailments


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blisters


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Creeps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty dishes


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Everything


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fibbing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Greasy Foods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot weather


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

issues with technology


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jokers ruining websites believing they are doing a good job running it


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

keeping secrets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listening to cat fights


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mumford & Sons


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

not having friends


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Overly talkative people


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pranks gone wrong

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizzes that are too lengthy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ranch dressing

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sitting around the house all day


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

traps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ucky food


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

valentine’s day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Wasps

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra dull and boring days


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Yami Bakura's soul being part of Zorc. Pharaoh just had to killed my Yami Bakura


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Zorc (whatever that is)


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

3stacks said:


> Zorc (whatever that is)


This is Zorc: )









______

Anime Gerne Ecchi


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Fun Spirit said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > Zorc (whatever that is)
> ...


Damn he's buff. But unlikeable?
____________

Blackmail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold mornings


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

driving a car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs being runny


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Farts being runny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going to the store


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hamburgers


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ice on the sidewalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jumbled thoughts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kitchens being messy


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Liars


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

migranes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Narky People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening bills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pants with holes in them


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Quiche


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Really loud noises :hide


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Socks

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

trick questions


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

umbrellas that break easily


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

vapid people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Weirdos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely embarrassing incidents


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

yelling toddlers


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

zippers getting jammed up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

antipsychotic side effects


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bedtime


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

cold temperatures


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Dirty dental floss


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Elliot Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falling down :fall


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

greasy food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hugs


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

instagram selfies


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Jabs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klingon invasions :hide


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lumpy mashed potatoes

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Mads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not having electricity


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Organs in churches


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Preachers yelling

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Quizzing


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Restlessness

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

scary movies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Traps


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ugly sweaters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Violence

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waking up in the morning feeling ready for bed. :yawn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

X-tra chores

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yellow jackets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zen moments passing me by


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Americans


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

bragging


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cooked carrots


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

mt moyt said:


> long car rides


Lazy people

zombies
who promise but don't want to do


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

dogs barking loudly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eating at a restaurant


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Fatigue


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Greed


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hierarchy crap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idiots in power


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Jealousy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

keeping secrets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lemonade that's flat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mornings


----------



## a (Sep 7, 2008)

Nepotism


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ogre attacks :hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quitting something once I've already started


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

running


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Security breaches.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Turning left in busy intersections


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

undercooked food


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Violence

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Weddings


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

X-rated movies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama! :kma


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zoos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aches and pains


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

booker, cory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Car wrecks


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Disaster


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

empty promises


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forgetting to watch a show


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"green new deal"


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

hot sauce


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Insanity being wasted on people who can't handle it :kma


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Jordan shoes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping other people's secrets


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Liars


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Make-Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not having electricity


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Overreacting to things


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Pools not cleaned


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Questionable politicians


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rushing into anything


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sunday night anxiety


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tuesday morning anxiety


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

unpreparedness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vexing problems


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Windy weather


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely depressing days :rain


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yo-yo dieting


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zits

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

awkward situations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being lied to


----------



## beyondblue (Apr 9, 2019)

Cheating
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

drama


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

elevators


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Farting

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting out of bed in the morning


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

humid weather


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Injuries


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jittery feeling


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kids being loud


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Liquor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mornings :yawn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nails on the chalkboard

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening bills


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

PE class

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Quizzes


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Recalcitrancy.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

sloppy handwriting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talking on the phone


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

ugly sweaters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very bad days :rain


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Worrying


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtra busy days


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yelling at co-workers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero money in my pocket


----------



## Sweet&Sour (Apr 11, 2019)

Anxiety..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being late to appointments


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cheapskates


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty dishes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Exhaustion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Floods


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Game of Thrones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot weather


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Internet running slow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jets flying overhead


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Khaki pants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loneliness


----------



## Hopeful12 (Apr 11, 2019)

Marzipan


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

numbskull comrade bernie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Overreacting to things


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

pancakes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Dislike pancakes?! :shock

Quinoa.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

i used to, i find them too doughy, plus i focus too much on getting them perfectly round and it ****s up my vibe and ocd  ..

racing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Standing in long lines


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Traffic


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Under the influence driving.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire attacks :hide


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

weather forecasts that are inaccurate


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Xtra chores

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

yawning

(i bet u yawn when u read this)


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

^ I did but I yawn when I read all of your posts. Lol jk it's when I read my own.

Zorro


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Awkward silence


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Being in crowded places :door


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

CNN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dust everywhere


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Elevators


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falling down


----------



## Th3n4m31zd4n (Apr 30, 2019)

Game of thrones 😂


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hot Sauce


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Illness


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jammed up printers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Knives Near Kiddos


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Late for anything


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Migraines


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

Noises (pretty obvious though)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Odors

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poor sleep :yawn


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Questioning others


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Residue


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Sirens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Traveling anywhere


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

unilateral decision-making


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Vapid celebrities


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking outside :door


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

X-rated movies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yapping dogs


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zaps in the head


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Apple juice.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blisters


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Cold food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty dishes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enemies not being vanquished :wife


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Forest fires

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

(The) government takeover of the economy and individual liberty that is the "green new deal" idea/socialist power grab.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Humidity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

i as in myself


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jury duty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

kamala harris


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Lies told by politicans


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Medication side effects


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Network news shows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Old issues resurfacing

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

People fighting and arguing all the time


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Questions that are pointless

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rough days


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

sanders, comrade bernie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Traitorous presidents


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

undercooked food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Volcano's erupting nearby


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Wrong weather forecasts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely embarrassing incidents


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yelling at people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippers breaking


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

angry mobs


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Boredom


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Child abuse

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Drama


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

electrocution


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fake news


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gravy with lumps


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hockey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irrational people


----------



## suzy Q (May 30, 2019)

Unintelligent people


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

jealousy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Keeping unnecessary items


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

lice


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Myself


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

needles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening the door to strangers


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Politics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizzes that are too lengthy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Rap music


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Stupid socialists (which means all socialists).


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tanning beds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Uncomfortable socks

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

vapid people


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waiting in long lines


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

X-rays being done on me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yodeling done wrong


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zaps in the head


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Air-headed people


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bridges


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold mornings


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Drama at work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Each and every "democrat" candidate for the presidency (but especially comrade bernard).


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fake news media


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting fake news :duck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hail


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Instrgram influencers


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

julian and joaquin castro


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Kimchi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaving the house :door


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not knowing


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Overreacting to things


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Pickles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quit days being interrupted


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Reality tv shows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


Social media


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tattoos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undead hoards overrunning my town :hide


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

van jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wet floors


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xtreme weather conditions


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yelling toddlers

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero gravy for my mashed potatoes :rain


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

AOC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bleeding


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Crap


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Democrats" (aka socialists/statists)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ending the day


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Freeloaders


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Greasy food


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Humidity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Idiots in positions of power


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jailtime for innocent people


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kardashian family


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaky faucets


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Missing meals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ninja atacks :hide


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

nicole kidmann


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Okra


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Phil Collins


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Citrine79 said:


> Phony people!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Citrine79 said:


> ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quitting something once I've already started.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

rashida tlaib


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soggy cereal


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Twins who wear the same clothing as kids I guess, they nd their own identity. Whose who lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Upstairs neighbors


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Voter fraud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Windy days


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

X-Men movie _Dark Phoenix_.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yawning


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zits


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

alexandria ocasio-cortez


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burnt toast


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

CNN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dust bunnies


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Eel pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forgetting to take medication


----------



## crystalkerosene (Apr 18, 2014)

gum sticking to my hair...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hugs :door


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Idiot socialist big brother bill de blasio


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

kris kross - mac daddy my arse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leftovers going to waste


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

missing a meal


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Nostrils


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ogre attacks :hide


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

predators


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet evenings being interrupted


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

roughhousing


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

simon cowell


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Twitter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unusually hot weather


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Victimhood mentality that's ruining the U.S.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waking up too early in the morning. :yawn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-rays at the dentist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeti attacks :hide


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Zero Monies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Accidents


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

bickering


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

camping outdoors


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

dogs barking loudly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

El Paso Hot Sauce


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

Failing - like I did with my driving test 😞


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"green new deal" (aka, a Trojan horse for a socialist takeover of the economy, admitted as such)


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hip Hop


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Ice in my cola


----------



## spring1 (Apr 29, 2017)

People not being punctual.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jetlag

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ketchup with high fructose corn syrup


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

lack of leg space


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Mirrors


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Noisy environments


----------



## lerz (Aug 30, 2019)

Orcs


----------



## stratsp (Jul 30, 2018)

Pineapple on Pizza


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet time being interrupted


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

roads being closed

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sick days


----------



## blunthead (Aug 31, 2019)

Tests


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unusually long lines


----------



## blunthead (Aug 31, 2019)

Viruses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wishing for thing that never happen


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Xtro II: The Second Encounter_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama :kma


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zumba


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Air quality being low


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Brandy as a drink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clueless people trying to tell me that I am wrong


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

de blasio, bill (aka Big Brother)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eggs that are runny


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fire

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going to the hospital


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Histrionic idiot children marching out of school to promote socialist lies of climate change fixes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Icky stuff on the bottom of my shoe


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Jury duty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kids being loud


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Liquor


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Minds of a child if they are a adult


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not having anything to do


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Parties :door


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

quarrels


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

rabies


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Straws.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

tests


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undead hordes overrunning our city :hide


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

violence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wearing tight clothing


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

x-rays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yawning all day :yawn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zero happiness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alarms going off nearby


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

buttigieg, pete


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Crime


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Driving in traffic


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Elephants being abused


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feeling down :rain


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Gluten intolerance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heated arguments


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Instagram


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jets flying overhead


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Killers


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

lies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moving to a new place


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

nonsense


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Overly aggressive people


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

problems


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quid Pro Quo


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

racism


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleep being interrupted :yawn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

trauma


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

unicorns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vaguely disguised insults


----------



## Serine (Nov 13, 2019)

Worms


----------



## RedHouse (Jul 13, 2019)

xenophobia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama! :kma


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

zits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aches and pains


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Brainfreeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cellphones


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Death


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Early mornings that are freezing cold


----------



## Intricate designs (Dec 14, 2018)

Freezing cold weather


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gloomy days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Heartless people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irritating noises


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Jerks


----------



## Xaxter (Jun 20, 2019)

Kangaroo killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Losing :wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Okra


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Skipped N

Nothing to do


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phone calls from people I don't know


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Quackers


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Rude people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sinking feelings :rain


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Trains being delayed

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Unkempt hair of f-head comrade bernie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

very annoying customers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wallowing in depression :rain


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

X-rays at the dentist

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yelling


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Avalanches


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Burnt toast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Closed minded people


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

dairy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enemies not being vanquished :wife


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Facing fears


----------



## daisy21g (Nov 17, 2016)

Guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Helpless feelings


----------



## daisy21g (Nov 17, 2016)

Ironing


----------



## Ahewsonator (Dec 22, 2019)

Junk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Kelp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaving the house :door


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

mainstream media


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Name calling


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

OCD flare ups


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Politics


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quitters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rug burns


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

snow squalls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trees falling over in storms


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Ulcers


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

victimhood culture


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whiny people


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Xenophobia

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yearbooks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero warning before someone shows up at my door


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

All of the "democrat" (aka socialist) candidates for president


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Broken promises


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cheaters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doom and gloom :rain


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Easter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Feeling lonely


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Feeling my socks sliding off of my feet, inside my shoes while I'm walking and can't pull them back up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting out of bed in the morning :yawn


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Halloween


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Icky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just existing


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kazoo music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Liars


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Moron Iowa voters who have given a socialist scumbag a lift


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing going on


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Olives


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Phone calls


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Questions


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Road Rage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slipping and falling


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Trash on the side of the road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Undercooked eggs


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Veal

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## XebelRebel (Apr 21, 2019)

The first word of the opening crawl for _Revenge of The Sith_, which comes after the main title of the movie: I don't like it. There is another way to describe how I feel about her -- especially when she is focusing on protecting life -- and that pertains to a much stronger emotion than liking.

Happy Valentine's Day in advance.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waking up in the morning ready for bed. :yawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Xtraness


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yelling children


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero gravy for my mashed potatoes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Apples rotting


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Bugs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clothes with holes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Debt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Endless worry


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fraud


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Growing up


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Horrible smells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Irrational people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Satan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Losing


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Musty smells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nervousness


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Outside


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Pests


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet evenings being interrupted


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Rowdy crowds


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Smelly socks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trips to the grocery store :door


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Understatements


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Violence

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Wasps


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Xenophobic jerks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yakking on the phone


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Zits

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Alligators


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Babies.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cold feet.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Dynamite


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enemies at the gate


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Fire drills

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grocery shopping


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Hot weather


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ink stains


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Junk mail

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kites flying


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Liars

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Mud


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Needing help


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Operations

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pent up tension


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quitting

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Rodents


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Self-righteousness


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Technological advancement. I want to drive a horse.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ugly cars


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Vile people

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

White privilege


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house :door


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

yellow gold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zippers breaking


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Awkward silence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boredom


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Customs at airports. It's annoying and tedious


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Dangerous things outside


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Empty promises


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Food


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Humans :kma


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Ignorance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Keys being misplaced


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaky faucets


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Murder

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not knowing what's going on


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Old news popping up on my newsfeed


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Pandemic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quiet time being interrupted


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Reptiles being needlessly killed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stupid questions


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Trick questions


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Uncooked fish (or at least I can't bring myself to try it)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Viruses


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Working at home


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Xenophobia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yellow snow


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zoo visits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Asthma


----------



## sapanda2019 (Mar 16, 2019)

Bugs


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Coronavirus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Driving in heavy traffic


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Electronic device overuse


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Failing

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Growing up


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hiccups


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Idiotic behaviour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Killer bees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leaving the house :door


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Messes

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not knowing what is going on


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Outrageous claims


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pressure situations


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Quitting

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rust


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Sore muscles


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Trump and fam.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unknown people at my door


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Vegemite


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Wrong directions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xtremely loud noises :hide


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yelling at people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zits


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

Ants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Broken promises


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

this song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doing dishes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Elder abuse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flies in my room :wife


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Gin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Holes in my clothes


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Icy roads


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Jerks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Killing time


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Lice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Meanies :x


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Numbness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Opening bills :wife


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Periods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quitting something once I've already started.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

rabies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stupid questions :wife


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Invisible men taking sneaky peeks...


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Traps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unrestful sleep


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Victimhood culture


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

Wet socks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Xiting the house :door


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Yelling neighbors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zen moments being interrupted


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Adultery


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Bright lights when I first wake up.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Car drivers that don't respect the rules of the road.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dictators


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Elections where all the major candidates suck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Same!


Failing in social interactions


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

garden gnomes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hopeless feelings


----------



## James10145 (Dec 20, 2019)

*Indecisiveness*

.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Jehovah's witnesses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Keeping other peoples secrets


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Living someplace with cold winters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mold


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Not mattering to the people who matter to me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Overly hot days


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Punishments


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Quizziness


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Regrets

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Shallow people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talking in crowded places


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Used Cars


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

vain people


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wallowing in self pity


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Xenophobia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Your mama! :kma


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zoom meetings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Artificial people


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

basketball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold mornings


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Drama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Extremely tense situations


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Freeloaders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Growing older


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

hot sauce


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Identity politics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jello


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Kanye West


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Llama's


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

Bullies


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

think its supposed to be in alphabetic order?? If we go back to B, then -



Coolio


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

driving a car


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Envelope cuts


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fake news


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Growing up :kma


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

harris, kamala


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Icky smells 

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jerks


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Knots in my hair

Sent from my LM-X320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Loud noises :hide


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

mainstream media


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Names that end with ump :lol


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Obscene song lyrics


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Politicians


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Questionable online content


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rattlesnakes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

skipping meals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talking on the phone


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Useless government regulations


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Veal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wearing itchy clothing


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Xerox machine not working


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeti attacks :hide


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zapping sensations in my head


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Air pollution


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Being bored


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cracked windshields


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dishonest politcians


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Endless stress :afr


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

fantasy football


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gusty windy days


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hopeless feelings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Icy sidewalks


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

jury duty notices coming in the mail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Klingon invasions :hide


----------

